# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  ”A e mban mënd...” – kujtojmë dashurinë e shkuar

## projekti21_dk

Pikërisht shkas i hapjes së kësaj teme është titulli i këngës “ A e mban mend, oj e vogël-o”. Kjo më sjell kujtime nga vitet e shkollës tetëvjeçare. Isha nxënës i klasës së gjashtë atëherë. Në aktivitetet e lira që organizoheshin aso kohe unë e këndova këtë këngë. Kuptohet duet!...

Mirë, ju keni ndonjë këngë, ndonjë film, ndonjë shfaqje teatrore, ndonjë.... që kur e dëgjoni a e kujtoni, ju kujton diçka tjetër: simpati a dashuri ( urrejtja s'do të ishte e pëlqyeshme ) ose thjesht diçka pa përmbajtjet që i përmenda. 

Thuajeni mos hezitoni!

----------


## вlαck'swαn

*Nje drame dashurie.Kisha rolin kryesor dhe u dashurova me aktorin tjeter i cili e luante partnerin tim.Motiiiii kjo*

----------


## projekti21_dk

> *Nje drame dashurie.Kisha rolin kryesor dhe u dashurova me aktorin tjeter i cili e luante partnerin tim.Motiiiii kjo*


Moti, ama nuk harrohet. "Kujtimet" që lindin në art lënë vrragë dhe nuk harrohen lehtë!

----------


## laura..

hhhaha une kam shume kujtime per cufon
cufo cufo o gjumash shkon ne shkolle avash avash  me pelqente shume derkuci
dhe tani me ka mbetur ves me pelqejne akoma derkucat e medhenj lol
o zot me kujtovet vitet me te bukura te feminise 


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2-ltuvT6rZ0&NR=1


kurse kenga jone e dashur qe kendonim me nje shokun tone me kitare 
haroje haroje ti dashurine tone 
vitet e fukarait po shume fantastike

----------


## projekti21_dk

Harrova ne postimin e parë të sillja këngën, gjithëmonë si mjet frymëzimi.
Dëgjojeni - frymëzohuni!

kliko këtu për ta dëgjuar këngën:

----------


## MARGUS

Me kenaqesi e kujtoj gjithmon, veren e kaluar pata fatin qe ta takoj rastesisht ne aeroportin e vjenes,pas shum shum vitesh!

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

Mua me kujtohet para tre vjetve,me shkollen kishim nje shfaqje ku nje djal qe me pelqente e luante rolin e Napoleonit dhe  une Xhozefina.mendoja se e doja por per sher kur filloj te qesh me gojen hapur ja pash nje dhem te prishur,dhe ajo dashuri qe kisha u tret,tani sa her qe shoh diq apo mesoje per Napoleonin me kujtohet dashurija e parealizuar. :perqeshje:

----------


## Boy

Kam qene i vogel, ne nje dasem. U fiksova me fiqnjen e cunit te halles.  :pa dhembe:

----------


## tasjani-ferizaj

kurr nuk e harroj nji ngjarje darsum u kane ne ni katun afer Ferizajt te do t njofshum t mit. Un u njoftova me ni vajz qi kish ardh musafire. atje bishin defat un dola me ta ne bashqe me kumlla. ma at qiken kurr se kum pa veq kurr se harroi

----------


## projekti21_dk

> kurr nuk e harroj nji ngjarje darsum u kane ne ni katun afer Ferizajt te do t njofshum t mit. Un u njoftova me ni vajz qi kish ardh musafire. atje bishin defat un dola me ta ne bashqe me kumlla. ma at qiken kurr se kum pa veq kurr se harroi


Përshëndetje tasjan,
nuk na the gjendjen tënde pas atij takimi: e pe ndonjëherë, i dërgove apo të dërgoj helbete të fala nga dikush; pastaj c'kohë ishte kur u takuat: pranverë, verë, vjeshtë; natë, ditë etj

----------


## projekti21_dk

ka kohë që askush nuk na paska sjallë ndonjë kujtim nga ndonjë dashuri "çasti".
Prapë për frymëzim po ju sjell këngën: A e mban mend, oj e vogël-o"

kliko këtu:

----------


## The Clown

Kjo kenge me kujton shume qka shoku Adem.

----------


## projekti21_dk

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=40M3udjxNYk
> 
> Kjo kenge me kujton shume qka shoku Adem.


Përshëndetje,
s'na the të paktën nja dy tri fjalë!

----------


## The Clown

> Përshëndetje,
> s'na the të paktën nja dy tri fjalë!



Kam dhimbje ne gjoks kur te hi ne ate teme dashurie....hehheheh

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Tema eshte e vecante,inteligjente,si gjithe temat qe ke hapur.Bravo.

"Por mos kerko nga femerat o disa meshkuj (ne pergjithesi),kujtime dashurie.
Se me kujtimin e shkuar,tradhetojn realitetin.(o egzistencen e te ardhmes)."

----------


## 2043

> Mua me kujtohet para tre vjetve,me shkollen kishim nje shfaqje ku nje djal qe me pelqente e luante rolin e Napoleonit dhe  une Xhozefina.mendoja se e doja por per sher kur filloj te qesh me gojen hapur ja pash nje dhem te prishur,dhe ajo dashuri qe kisha u tret,tani sa her qe shoh diq apo mesoje per Napoleonin me kujtohet dashurija e parealizuar.


Per nje dhemb te prishur ke humbur ate djale?
po une qe i kam te gjithe te prishur duhet te rrija vetem ne pyll???? :Bredhi:

----------


## projekti21_dk

Në Këtö Orë Do Na Bënte Mirë Ndonjë Tregim Që Përkon Me Temën!

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

> Per nje dhemb te prishur ke humbur ate djale?
> po une qe i kam te gjithe te prishur duhet te rrija vetem ne pyll????


*hahaha Qte bejsh dhembet i kam fiksim,ska problem a eshte i trashe i holle apo i gjat apo i shkurt zeshkan apo bjond,vetem dhembet ti ket te shendosha.*

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*Mbasi qe per vete skam qe te ju tregoje, vendosa te ju shkruaj nje storie per nje fqinj timin qe tani seshte me ne kete bote.E quanin Léo dhe jetonte vete,se kalonte dite pa e ndegjuar kete kenge qe nga mengjezi e deri ne mbremje.si fqinje i imi i pare kisha respekt per te dhe disi e konsideroja si me qene gjyshi im,gati cdo dit trokitja ne dere dhe e pyetja a ka nevoj per ndonje ndihme,pershembull nesa don te blej diq per te ne shitore.Nje dite i dergova nje embelsir dhe me ftoi te hy mbrenda,kur hyra ne dhomen e pritjes kishte nje fotografi te nje femre te bukur te ngjitur ne mur,dhe siq jam kureshtare e pyeta se kush ishte kjo bukuroshe.me shiqoj dhe me tha histori e gjate por do te tregoj ne pika te shkurta.Dhe keshtu filloiur kishte qene i ri kishte pas punuar ne vreshta te nje njeri i pasur dhe ishte dashuruar ne vejzen e tij.mbas nje kohe te shkurter edhe ajo dashurohet.Kur nje dit familja e hetojn e rahin dhe e largojn nga fshati duke i thene nese se heq dore do te mbysim ty dhe familjen tende, u befasova dhe e pyeta  se si eshte e mundur edhe te ju te vendosin prinderit,me tha ne ate kohe ashtu ishte dhe kush ishte i pasur ai dominonte.Ky i shkreti largohet dhe keshtu kalojn 30 vite pa e takuar kure me.Mirpo nje dite takohen rastesisht dhe kupton qe edhe pse ishin ndare akoma dashuri ndjenin per njeri tjetrin,vetem problemi ishte qe ajo ishte nje grua e martuar dhe se kishte me shpresa per tu bashkuar.I thash me vjen keq por ai vazhdoj te me tregoj qe nga ky takim i rastesishem ata kishin vazhduar te takohen ne sekret edhe 10 vite me radhe,tani e pyeta po ku eshte tani ajo pse su nda nga burri dhe pse sjetoni bashk?Me tha qe nga nje semundje ajo ndroi jete dhe qe nga ateher e ndegjon kete kenge cdo dit per te ushqyer shpirtin e tij me kujtime deri sa te vdes me tha se ishte kenga e tyre me e preferuar.Kur u semur nje dite dhe e derguan ne spital shkova ne vizit te shofe, shume u gezua kur me pa dhe me porositi qe te shkoj ne shtepin e tij te mar ate ploqen e gramafonit dhe ta ruaj si kujtim,ashtu edhe bera dhe sa her qe me kujtohet e ndagjoj kete kenge ne shenj perkujtimi....Ndoshta per juve seshte interesant dhe keq e perkthyer por une po e postoj ne shenje kujtimi...*

----------


## projekti21_dk

Të faleminderit Sueda që solle këtë ngjarje kaq të mirë, por edhe kaq të dhembshme.
Vetë qëllimi i temës është që të sillet diçka kësi soji - një dashuri e parealizuar, ama që lë vrragë.

----------

